# Draw length question



## bowcrazyinco (Oct 19, 2009)

I have questions as to if my DL is correct. I have been shooting for 5 years and intel a little over a year ago I shot a 29.5 DL and did decent with it. A year ago I went and worked with a coach for a short time who said my DL was way to short and he changed me to a 30 inch DL but wanted me to go longer...30 was all i could get mod wise at the time. shortly after I went out to a 30.5 DL and felt VERY long but the coach said it looked better and I could even use to go to 31. I have since quit using him as a coach and gone back to 30 and still feel a little long. Last night I did a wing span messurment like ti said to do in Bernie Pelagries book. My wing span is 75 inches with calculates out to 30 inches....The question is on a bow with a 30 inch DL and a D-loop wouldn't I be closer to 30.5??? Should I be shooting a 29.5 inch bow with a d-loop to make it 30 or am I correct now I just need to work on some things?

I know pictures would help and I will post them when I can, curretly I don't have the ability to post pictures (at work) but I will soon.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Draw length is one of the most discussed and cussed subjects on AT. When you have your bow set at the optimum DL for you, shooting accurately becomes much easier. Part of the difficulty is that the rest of your form and setup have to be optimum too. If you change a part of your form, a different DL may be better.

Second, when it comes to DL, comfortable is what you are used to. It's not necessarily the optimum DL for you.

Then there are actually two draw length measurements that come into play. First is your bow's draw length. It needs to be set so that you can shoot with your best form. Then there is the D-loop length that sets your draw side elbow and shoulder in the best position.

Correct DL is also much more difficult to achieve with today's short ATA bows, especially for someone like you with a longer DL. 

Post up your photos and we will do our best to help you find the best DL for you.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

just because the bow says its 30 does not mean its 30... ANY formula is just a close guess. if i remember right bernie uses a formula plus he uses the hand sizes of a little more or less ...if i remember right.. which i find better than most.. but it NOT a perfect fit just a closer fit.[ no offense bernie] the coach may have seen a miss alignment issue also trying to get you lined up better . it could be a form issue also.the real information you need is get it real close with a good solid anchor that feels good to you and do it the same way every time....thats the real key to archery..do it the exact same way.. pics can help us a lot make sure your shooting at a level target one pic head to toe another close up of chest to head.. but like allen said be prepared to get a few different opinions.......not everyone uses a d loop but it can help you get lined up.you may be shooting off the string so the coach may have said that for that reason........hope this helps mike


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2195266

Here's a link to a thread I started about figuring out draw length and optimising it. There's shooting drills you can do to fine tune draw length too.


----------



## bowcrazyinco (Oct 19, 2009)

OK, I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong but i have tried for two nights to get pics uploaded and get get them to load....all I get is image failed to upload....I have tried 10 different images.


----------



## bowcrazyinco (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok, I think I figured it out...the file was to big. Lets try this!

I can already see I'm leaning back but what else is going on? how does the DL look?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The DL on the bow looks pretty close. Maybe a little long, but we need to figure out why you are leaning back and why are you tilting your head forward?

Your bow arm looks good, but your shoulders look high.

Can you reduce the DL by 1/4" and get another photo with your shoulders down and standing straight? 

One of my pet peeves is short ATA bows and fortunately that is NOT the problem here. Your bow's ATA fits you well. You will be able to stand straight and keep your head centered over the center of your body mass once we get a few things worked out.

Allen


----------



## bowcrazyinco (Oct 19, 2009)

The lean back I have been working on for a long time and I'm not sure why I do this.

The head....if I don't lean forward slightly with my head I can't get my nose to the string. If I get things setup so i can leave my head straight then my anchor is floating...

I don't have a press at how to shorten the DL but I will try to get to a local shop and get a few twists put in to sorten the DL.

On short ATA, my hunting bow is 35 inch and that is about as short as I can go and still be able to shot with any kind of comfort

Thanks Allen! I will try to make some adjustments and post some pic shortly....After looking at this pic and a few others I see I have a lot of work to do!


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

"The head....if I don't lean forward slightly with my head I can't get my nose to the string. If I get things setup so i can leave my head straight then my anchor is floating..."

I'd suggest NOT upsetting your form for an artificial reference point -- nose on the string. That works for some and not for others. BUT it is NOT required. Why is your anchor "floating" if your head is up? You are against the wall, your bones are lined up, your release hand is touching your face somewhere, and hopefully your eye is lined up on the peep. What is "floating" about that?? Putting your head forward just to touch the nose to the string upsets your posture and I'd suggest that that is counterproductive.

Just a thought.

Arne


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

here is my .02...... get your left foot out some and put some weight on it pressure forward. it looks to me from what i can see is that your feet are very close might be touching..people just dont know how to stand while shooting..n&b uses a door you just back your back side to the open door that forces you to be straight.. to me it looks like your feet may be together a common thing i see on 3-d shooters. and your leaning back to make up for the bow weight.. but i cant see the feet..un even shoulders,DL looks a little long better than most i see on here.


----------

